# Gibt es kein 4 Pin auf Molex Adapter ?



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich suche schon seit 1 Stunde nach einen PWM 4 Pin auf Molex Adapter, kann aber nirgends einen finden.
Gibt es überhaupt solche Adapter ? Ich habe hier noch die Adapter die bei den Silent Wings 2 dabei waren, allerdings passt der Stecker von dem Lüfter (Corsair) dort nicht rein (zu breit)
Wenn ich allerdings das Plastik von dem Adapter an einer Seite raus brechen würde dann würde der Lüfterstecker drauf passen. Wäre das gefährlich, wenn ich den Adapter dann so in Betrieb nehmen würde ?
Am besten wäre natürlich ein richtiges Adapterkabel aber wie gesagt in konnte nirgends eins finden.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2015)

Einen 4-pin auf Molex gibts deswegen nicht um Leute davor zu bewahren ihre mainboards zu zerstören.

Molex-Stecker und deren geräte sind dafür ausgelegt, große Stromstärken und Leistungen zu übertragen, die kleinen 3/4-pin Lüfteranschlüsse sind dafür gedacht sehr kleine Leistungen abzugeben. Würde durch so einen Adapter ein Gerät angeschlossen, das ein Vielfaches der ursprünglich angedachten elektrischen leistung durch den pin-Anschluss zieht würde das schlichtweg recht stechend riechen und rauchen.


----------



## LSchmiddie (30. September 2015)

Ein 3pin auf Molex sollte es doch auch tun, der 4te Pin ist ja nur für das Signal


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2015)

Wie gesagt ich habe 2 verschiedene Adapter hier wo nur 2 Pins belegt sind aber der Stecker vom Lüfter ist zu breit und passt da nicht rein.
Das PWM Signal ist mir egal das muss nicht mit übertragen werden, bringt ja eh nix da ich den direkt ans Netzteil anschliessen möchte.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einen 4-pin auf Molex gibts deswegen nicht um Leute davor zu bewahren ihre mainboards zu zerstören.
> 
> Molex-Stecker und deren geräte sind dafür ausgelegt, große Stromstärken und Leistungen zu übertragen, die kleinen 3/4-pin Lüfteranschlüsse sind dafür gedacht sehr kleine Leistungen abzugeben. Würde durch so einen Adapter ein Gerät angeschlossen, das ein Vielfaches der ursprünglich angedachten elektrischen leistung durch den pin-Anschluss zieht würde das schlichtweg recht stechend riechen und rauchen.



Wie kann ich den bitte das Mainboard zerstören wenn der Lüfter gar nicht mit dem Mainboard verbunden ist ? Ich will den Lüfter ja direkt am Netzteil anschliessen


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

Meinst du so ein Teil? Adapter Lüfter-Stromanschluss 12 Volt 4-Pol-Molex: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2015)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den bitte das Mainboard zerstören wenn der Lüfter gar nicht mit dem Mainboard verbunden ist ? Ich will den Lüfter ja direkt am Netzteil anschliessen



Du hast nach einem 4-pin auf Molex Adapter gefragt. Wenn du einen Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen willst brauchst du einen Molex auf 3-Pin Adapter. Die gibts wie Sand am Meer. Hier gibts deswegen keine 4-pin Adapter weil der 4. Pin nur das Tachosignal ist das über Molex sowieso nicht übertragen werden kann.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Meinst du so ein Teil? Adapter Lüfter-Stromanschluss 12 Volt 4-Pol-Molex: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Ja genau sowas meine ich  Würde der 4 PIN PWM Lüfter damit funktionieren ?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast nach einem 4-pin auf Molex Adapter gefragt. Wenn du einen Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen willst brauchst du einen Molex auf 3-Pin Adapter. Die gibts wie Sand am Meer. Hier gibts deswegen keine 4-pin Adapter weil der 4. Pin nur das Tachosignal ist das über Molex sowieso nicht übertragen werden kann.



Das Tachosignal wäre nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache ist das der Lüfter über das Netzteil läuft (am besten gedrosselt).
Auf dem Mainboard ist kein Lüfterstecker mehr frei daher gehts nur übers Netzteil.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2015)

Tachosignal = PWM.

Du kannst jeden 4-pin Lüfter an einem 3-pin Anschluss betreiben. Nur kannst du seine Drehzahl nicht mehr (ohne die Spannung zu verändern) regulieren.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2015)

ich habe zum beispiel solch ein Adapterkabel 3 Stück Wentronic 93632 Lüfter Spannung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Der ist perfekt allerdings wie ich schon erwähnt habe passt der Stecker des Lüfters dort nicht rein, da er zu breit ist.


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

Du musst dort nur eine Seite der Buchse/Plastikmantel abzwacken. Der 4-Pin-Anschluss des Lüfters verfügt über leicht vorstehende "Führungsschienen", damit er auf 3 oder 4 Pin Mainbord-Anschlüsse gesetzt werden kann - das sind die Aussparungen an der Buchse/dem Plastikmantel. Guck dir den Lüfterstecker an und zwacke die entsprechende Seite der Adapterbuchse weg. Du hast dann halt nur kein Tachosignal.

Ich sehe grad keinen 4-Pin-Stecker vor mir, sonst würde ich dir gleich sagen, welche Seite weg muss.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Du musst dort nur eine Seite der Buchse/Plastikmantel abzwacken. Der 4-Pin-Anschluss des Lüfters verfügt über leicht vorstehende "Führungsschienen", damit er auf 3 oder 4 Pin Mainbord-Anschlüsse gesetzt werden kann - das sind die Aussparungen an der Buchse/dem Plastikmantel. Guck dir den Lüfterstecker an und zwacke die entsprechende Seite der Adapterbuchse weg. Du hast dann halt nur kein Tachosignal.
> 
> Ich sehe grad keinen 4-Pin-Stecker vor mir, sonst würde ich dir gleich sagen, welche Seite weg muss.



Ich habe es testweise mal gemacht und der Stecker passt jetzt. Und da kann wirklich nichts passieren ?


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

Der Lüfter läuft dann halt konstant auf 12 Volt. Das sollte ihm als Standard-Lüfter nichts ausmachen. Anders sähe es aus, wenn du einen speziellen Lüfter verwendest, der für 5 Volt oder so ausgelegt ist.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2015)

https://cc.cnetcontent.com/inlineco...ff9bfc51e0ce4a3eb4d95fd45af53ce6/original.jpg
Ich habe dieses Kabel genommen und bei dem 7V Anschluss die Ecke abgezwackt. So müsste er doch nur auf 7 statt 12V laufen oder ?
Ich möchte ihn nicht auf voller Power laufen lassen da er sehr laut ist auf voller Umdrehung.
Der Lüfter ist übrigens einer von denen die bei der Corsair AIO Wasserkühlung (siehe Sig) dabei war. http://www.watercooled.ch/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/corsair-h100i-gtx-fan-back.jpg
Den habe ich heute bei Vater´s neuem PC in der Front eingebaut.


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

Achso, wenn du so eine Adapterpeitsche hast, dann kannst du ihn natürlich auch ohne Modifikation auf 7 oder 5 Volt laufen lassen. Also wenn du ihn jetzt dort an den 7 Volt Anschluss stöpselst, dann läuft er, wie du schon sagst, mit 7 Volt und erreicht entsprechend nicht die volle Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2015)

Super. Danke du hast mir sehr geholfen


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

Gern, hoffe das Ergebnis ist wie von dir erwünscht und auch dein Vater ist mit der gedrosselten Lautstärke zufrieden. Ich persönlich reagiere auch zunehmend allergisch auf Lüfterkrach. Überlege gerade sogar, ob ich viel zu viel Geld in ein Gehäuse investiere, dass den Prozessor passiv kühlt - da ist die Lüfter-Adapter-Variante doch etwas einfacher.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. Oktober 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Tachosignal = PWM.
> 
> Du kannst jeden 4-pin Lüfter an einem 3-pin Anschluss betreiben. Nur kannst du seine Drehzahl nicht mehr (ohne die Spannung zu verändern) regulieren.



Tachosignal =/= PWM

Das Tachosignal liefert die aktuelle Drehzahl an die Lüftersteuerung bzw. das Mainboard, dieses verändert dann das PWM Signal und teilt dem Lüfter über die Pulsweite die Solldrehzahl in Prozent mit. Dieser Regelt sich dann selber auf die entsprechende Drehzahl herunter. Die Regeltechnik steckt bei PWM also im Lüfter. Wenn man also das Tachosignal und das PWM Signal an eine Lüftersteuerung und GND sowie Vcc an das Netzteil hängen würde, wäre der Lüfter weiterhin regelbar.

Ein 3Pin Lüfter wird über die Spannung geregelt, er besitzt keine eigene Steuerelektronik und es lässt sich über das Tachosignal lediglich die aktuelle Drehzahl auslesen. Zur Steuerung wird dann von der Lüftersteuerung die Spannung angepasst.

Es ist daher nicht sinnvoll einen PWM Lüfter über die Spannung zu regeln, da dieser konstante 12V erwartet und eine Spannungsregulierung die Steuerelektronik des Lüfters durcheinanderbringen könnte. Ich würde den daher nicht ans Netzteil sondern zwei Lüfter an ein Y-Kabel an ans Mainboard hängen, dann erhalten beide Lüfter ein PWM Signal. Für die Steuerung wird dann allerdings nur das Tachosignals eines Lüfters verwendet, du solltest daher baugleiche Modelle verwenden.


----------



## HordyH (1. Oktober 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Tachosignal =/= PWM
> 
> Das Tachosignal liefert die aktuelle Drehzahl an die Lüftersteuerung bzw. das Mainboard, dieses verändert dann das PWM Signal und teilt dem Lüfter über die Pulsweite die Solldrehzahl in Prozent mit. Dieser Regelt sich dann selber auf die entsprechende Drehzahl herunter. Die Regeltechnik steckt bei PWM also im Lüfter. Wenn man also das Tachosignal und das PWM Signal an eine Lüftersteuerung und GND sowie Vcc an das Netzteil hängen würde, wäre der Lüfter weiterhin regelbar.
> 
> ...



Bist du sicher das die "regeltechnik" im Lüfter steckt? Was ist dann bitte das Signal was vom mb kommt, was du als Prozentzahl beschreibst ist die pw,das rechtecksignal

Also ich Kfzbereich sitzen auch keine Regler in den angesteuerten leuchtmitteln oder verbrauchern. Wäre ja auch doppelt gemoppelt.

So wie du es erläuterst scheinst du garnicht genau zu wissen was ein PWM Signal ist. Bzw was es macht.

PWM ists auch eine Spannungsregelung


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. Oktober 2015)

Das PWM Signal "kennt" zwei Zustände weswegen es als Rechtecksignal bezeichnet wird. Aus dem Verhältnis zwischen den Hoch und Tiefphasen ermittelt sich die Drehzahl in Prozent (Solldrehzal). Am Lüfter liegen konstante 12V an. Die Frage ob der "Strom" allerdings den Motor erreicht hängt dann davon ab ob die Schaltung im Lüfter (Mosfet) den auch zum Motor durchlässt. Die Regeltechnik steckt also hier definitiv im Lüfter, denn die Steuerung gibt konstante 12 Volt und ein Steuersignal an den Lüfter aus, welcher dann die Regelung übernimmt.

Erkläre doch bitte mal wo konstante 12V am Lüfter eine Spannungsregelung sind.

P.S.

Das ist dann auch der Grund warum ein LED PWM Lüfter immer gleich hell leuchtet, ein Spannungsregulierter 3Pin bei der Helligkeit mit sinkender Spannung verliert.


----------



## HordyH (1. Oktober 2015)

Bsp aus ausm Kfz Bereich Funktion einer Innenraumlicht dimmung, licht an: pwm 98% ,Licht dimmt : pwm singnal sinkt in richtung 0% bis Lampe aus.

So eine Lampe wird mit nur zwei kabeln angesteuert.

Beim PC Lüfter war ich falsch informiert.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. Oktober 2015)

Ist ja auch ein anderer Anwendungsfall 

Bei der Lampe findet die Modulation offensichtlich direkt auf der Phase statt. Allerdings ändert sich auch dadurch nicht die Spannung an der Innenraumbeleuchtung, denn auch hier gibt es nur den Zustand "Strom an mit einer festen Spannung z.B. 12V" und "Strom aus". Dann liegt im Ergebnis z.B. von einer Sekunde 0.3 Sekunden 12V an und 0,7 Sekunden keine Spannung. Die Leuchtkraft läge dann bei 30%.


----------



## HordyH (1. Oktober 2015)

Brauchst du mir nicht erklären...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. Oktober 2015)

Also wie habe ich das jetzt zu verstehen ? Heißt das jetzt der Adapter den ich verwenden möchte wird nicht funktionieren ?
Das PVM Signal ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, ich hatte den Lüfter halt übrig und möchte ihn nur als gedrosselten Front Lüfter verwenden.
Gedrosselt deswegen weil er bei 100% Drehzahl einfach zu laut ist.


----------



## ZobRombie (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

doch es wird funktionieren.

Ein PWM-Lüfter hat ja einen 4-Pin-Anschluss und die vier Leitungen sind 12V, Masse, Sensor/Tacho und PWM. Spannung und Masse stellen sicher, dass der Lüfter läuft, das Sensor-Signal gibt die Drehzahl weiter und über das PWM-Signal erhält der Lüfter die benötigten Daten für die Pulsweitenmodulation. Ein Lüfter im PWM-Betrieb wird nicht auf eine fixe Spannung geregelt, sondern schaltet in einer bestimmten Frequenz an/aus, um die Drehzahl zu halten.

Ein 3-Pin-Lüfter hat kein PWM-Signal und wird entweder über eine 12-Volt-regelbare-Lüftersteuerung oder gleich per Vorwiderstand auf eine gewisse Spannung eingestellt. Das Tachosignal gibt die genaue Drehzahl weiter. (Als dritte Variation gibt es wohl auch Mainbord-Steuerungen, die den 3-Pin-Lüfter wie einen PWM-Lüfter behandeln und ihn ebenfalls mit Spannung an/aus traktieren).

Wenn du nun einen Molex-Adapter verwendest, dann handelt es sich grob um einen 2-Pin Anschluss, denn es wird nur Spannung und Masse an den Lüfter gegeben, da sowohl Tacho als auch PWM nicht über Molex ausgeführt werden können. Zudem ist in normaler Belegung die Spannung auf 12 Volt festgesetzt. Der Lüfter bekommt also kein PWM-Signal und eine fixe 12 Volt-Spannung -> er dreht auf maximaler Drehzahl. Der Molex-Stecker seinerseits besitzt vier Leitungen, 12V, Masse, Masse, 5V. Und je nachdem, wie der Lüfter an diese Leitungen angeschlossen wird (12V+Masse=12V, 12V+5V=7V, 5V+Masse=5V), verändert sich die Spannung und Drehzahl. 

Und um zu schauen, dass ich hier nicht nur Quark erzählte, habe ich gerade meinen PWM-CPU-Lüfter an einen Molex-5Volt-Adapter angeschlossen und er drehte sich wie erwartet und ohne Murren mit verringerter Spannung.

Grüße!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> doch es wird funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Abermals danke für die detallierte Erklärung. Heute Abend werde ich ihn mit dem Adapter anschliessen und gut ist.
Thema erledigt und der Thread kann als geschlossen angesehen werden.  Danke an alle Beteiligten.


----------



## ZobRombie (1. Oktober 2015)

Hat es geklappt wie du wolltest?


----------



## Acemonty (1. Oktober 2015)

Find ich schon seltsam, dass es die nicht zu kaufen gibt. Zur Not halt selbst löten. Das geht immer


----------



## ZobRombie (2. Oktober 2015)

Ein paar vereinzelte Adapter kann man kaufen. Einfach mal bei Google "Molex PWM Adapter" suchen und dann springen einem u.a. gleich ein paar Phobya-Produkte entgegen. Aber sonst hast du recht. 
Da es heute nicht mehr so dramatisch ist, auch potentere Lüfter an das Mainboard anzuschließen und diese auch über mehr Fan-Header verfügen, kommen solche Adapterkabel etwas aus der Mode. Und wer etwa zwecks Wasserkühlung wirklich viele Lüfter ansteuern muss, der verwendet vermutlich sowieso professionellere Lösungen/Controller. 

Aber falls jemand künftig diesen Thread mit der gleichen Frage findet:
Phobya 0,3M 4-POLIG, 81130: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
ARCTIC Molex Lüfter Adapter - Netzteil Molex auf 1: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es auszuprobieren, aber heute abend werde ich das mal testen.
Da auf dem Board von meinem Vater nur 1  Fan Header ist muss ich halt einen Adapter benutzen, ansonsten wäre das ja kein Problem gewesen. Auf meinem Board habe ich sogar 5, die ich aber nicht benutze da ich eine Lüftersteuerung habe.


----------



## SecretBiker (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Header auf deinem Board sollten auch über das BIOS einstellbar sein. Bei mir sind es nur 4 Stück, aber alle im BIOS steuerbar.


----------

